# York-Humber Bridge flat(-tish) imperial century, FINAL DATE CHANGE 11th September, 2021!



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Time for another York - Humber Bridge forum ride! We _HOPE _that it will take place on ***** *Saturday, 11th September 2021 - CHANGE OF DATE *** *. We have already changed the date twice. If we can't make it happen in September then I think we should leave it until spring 2022!

It will be a slow, chatty ride, largely following the route of the 2019 edition, except for slight changes at the start and finish.

The route is _very _flat apart from one modest hill as we approach Welton on the way to the bridge, and a bigger (but not monstrous) hill as we leave Welton on the way back. Plus twice over the bridge of course, which involves a little climb in each direction. I have managed all of the climbing on singlespeed (and will do so again this time) so if you have multiple gears on your bike then you shouldn't have any problems at all. These elevation profiles show how flat the route is apart from those hills. I have sketched in the profile of the bridge in red - we won't be riding over the surface of the water, as shown in the original profiles!







Drivers might want to meet at Grimston Bar Park & Ride at 09:00 and then ride to the Millennium Bridge over the Ouse in York. Those coming in by train (including me) will meet at the front of York station ASAP after 09:00 and ride to the Millennium Bridge to meet the drivers ASAP after 09:20. From there we will use cyclepaths to get out of York.

It is a 'long' imperial century ride (~163 km/101 miles for drivers from GB; ~167 km/104 miles for rail arrivals).

We will have a short stop at the Co-op at Charles Briggs Avenue in Howden. That is after 43 km (27 miles) for the drivers and slightly less for the rest of us. There are public toilets opposite the Co-op.

We do a short stint along the Transpennine Trail before the bridge. I did it on normal road tyres and didn't have a problem with the surface. If we have a few days of heavy rain before the ride then we could opt to use the route of the return leg to get to the bridge instead of using the TPT.

We will cross the Humber Bridge north to south for our stop at Barton-upon-Humber at the Waterside visitor centre cafe. If we get a move on we will have a bigger choice of food there. Some years we got there a bit late and they had stopped serving hot food. I'm ok with cake, flapjack, coffee etc. I'll give them a ring to check what time that happens.

The ride back is very easy once that big lump has been tackled. The hill profile makes it look worse than it actually is - it is mainly a long drag, about 2 km at 4%, with a few shorter ramps later.

Here's a map showing the route. Outward leg from Grimston Bar via Millennium Bridge in red. Return leg to Grimston Bar in orange. Arrivals by rail will do the section in blue to get to the bridge (and back at the end of the ride) and will have to do Grimston Bar to MB after saying goodbye to the drivers.






[NB I have now made a small change to the route just before Welton - trading a slightly busier 1 km stretch of road for the original hill which I found a slog on s/s. I can't be bothered to update the profile and map - just imagine a much smaller spike at 72 km on the lower elevation profile!]

You won't get many imperial centuries easier than this and you get to cross a huge bridge twice!

I have attached GPX files detailing the routes from Grimston Bar P&R via Millennium Bridge (York) to Barton over the Humber Bridge, from Barton back over the Humber Bridge via Stamford Bridge to Grimston Bar P&R, and from York railway station to Millennium Bridge. NB These files have many hundreds of points and may overflow the memory capacity of older GPS devices such as my ancient Garmin Etrex. I will attach some simplified files later for such devices. Check that the files you download to your device actually work with it!

We will not be rushing, but I am travelling by train and I really need to make it back to the station by 20:00 or I would be terribly late getting home! That means achieving an overall average of about 16 kph (10 mph) or a moving average of about 19 kph (12 mph).

If you are confident that you could manage the distance at that kind of speed, then feel welcome to join us - sign up below.

*I may edit this post again so check it several times before the ride!*


******** Original discussion below *******

I was chatting to other riders on my recent Garforth forum ride and said that I might organise the Humber Bridge ride again soon. @Littgull has since pointed out to me that travelling to and from York for the ride by train has become increasingly stressful. This is because of the unfriendly bicycle policy of Transpennine Express who run many of the services from Leeds. Not only must all bike spaces be reserved, there are a very limited number available, AND (worst of all)... they assert the right not to allow you on with your bike if the train is crowded *even if you have a reservation*!

Some trains are run by Northern as far as York and they would be fine because you just turn up with your bike and board with it. The problem comes when you miss your Northern train and would have to wait hours for the next one. It is already a very long day - I would have to get up around 05:00 and probably wouldn't get home until 22:00 or later. I can't stand the thought of problems causing delays in either direction.

So... I am happy to help organise the ride, but I can't guarantee that I would actually take part in it! There would need to be at least one rider with a reliable GPS who would volunteer to be navigator if I can't make it.

If somebody were kind enough to offer me a lift with my bike, then I would definitely be up for it though. (The lift could be from Todmorden or the railway stations at Hebden Bridge, Halifax, Bradford Interchange, or Leeds which I could easily get to/from by Northern.)

Anyway... I am suggesting that if the ride does take place, then Saturday, 31st July would be a good day for it.

In the past we have started from York railway station, but it occurs to me that it would make more sense to start from one of the big Park and Ride car parks outside York since most people drive there. It would also allow us to avoid the Saturday evening drunks in the centre of York - last time, I had 4 or 5 of the idiots stagger out into the road in front of me within the last couple of kms! I have worked out a suitable variation of the 2019 route to start and finish at the Grimston Bar P&R on the eastern fringe of York.

So... Is there much interest in the ride on 31st July? Would you be happy with a Grimston Bar start/finish?

GPX viewer

GPX viewer

GPX viewer


----------



## Buck (12 Jul 2021)

Would love to do the ride but we are away the week prior and that weekend so I’ll have to give it a miss.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> Would love to do the ride but we are away the week prior and that weekend so I’ll have to give it a miss.


Well, if there isn't any great interest in that date, another one might be chosen!

I've got a few other rides 'in the pipeline' (as yet unannounced) and want at least a week off between them so we'll have to see what ends up happening when...


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2021)

I’d like to do this one (I’m also volunteering Al without asking him!)
We would probably arrive by train as we have never had any problems just getting on Knaresborough to York with our bikes. We are pretty free most weekends over the summer so can probably still make it if you change the date,


----------



## Buck (12 Jul 2021)

I’ll keep an eye on the thread in case dates change etc. and I can meet at Grimston Bar or the railway station, whatever is easier (In the past I’ve parked near the Knavesmire and cycled the c.1 mile to the station)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I’d like to do this one (I’m also volunteering Al without asking him!)
> We would probably arrive by train as we have never had any problems just getting on Knaresborough to York with our bikes. We are pretty free most weekends over the summer so can probably still make it if you change the date,


I've come in by train a couple of times and started at the station, but have also been given a lift and had to ride in from the P&R. If this one started and finished at the P&R you'd have to do the opposite. 



Buck said:


> I’ll keep an eye on the thread in case dates change etc. and I can meet at Grimston Bar or the railway station, whatever is easier (In the past I’ve parked near the Knavesmire and cycled the c.1 mile to the station)


If that's the Askham Bar P&R, that's the one that @Oldfentiger used when he gave me a lift on the 2018 version. That's nearer 2 miles. It is more straightforward to get to and from the station from there though so maybe that would be a better choice than Grimston Bar? And there is a big Tesco Extra which would be handy for pre/post ride snacks/coffee/toilet visits.

Since I have only just suggested the date, if @Julia9054 and Al could make a week later (August 6th), would that be good for you? If the 3 of you are ok with that then I will change it, but obviously that can't keep on happening.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Jul 2021)

I'd like to do this ride and I have a reliable GPS. Would the ride start from Grimston Bar, or pass through York station?


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Since I have only just suggested the date, if @Julia9054 and Al could make a week later (August 6th), would that be good for you?


No problem


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Jul 2021)

If I can get the car and I drove down from Darlington I could pick up someone (maybe two if my frame fits the boot) but Leeds station looks hideous to get near, anywhere less busy to pick you up, south of the river and with free parking to allow loading of bikes.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> No problem


Update - did you mean the 6th? It’s a Friday. If you mean Saturday 7th, I can but Al can’t.


----------



## Buck (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If that's the Askham Bar P&R, that's the one that @Oldfentiger used when he gave me a lift on the 2018 version. That's nearer 2 miles. It is more straightforward to get to and from the station from there though so maybe that would be a better choice than Grimston Bar? And there is a big Tesco Extra which would be handy for pre/post ride snacks/coffee/toilet visits.



I can do Saturday 7th but don’t change it for me as that would mean @Almartino can’t go and that’s not fair Go with the majority. 

Parking wise, no, it was literally on Knavesmire Road so even closer (I used to live in York so local knowledge helps!)

For @neil_merseyside or anyone else driving in then the park and ride option saves the hassle of parking near the centre but either way some people will need to do the station<> car park ride.


----------



## Slioch (12 Jul 2021)

Just be aware that the park and ride sites around York have gates which are closed shortly after the last bus arrives. Grimston Bar on a Saturday is allegedly 21:30. Here's a link.https://www.itravelyork.info/park-and-ride/timetables/

Also, the Askham Bar P&R closes at 20:00, and has additional restrictions in that you can only use it if a) you are paying to use the bus to get into the city centre, or b) are leaving your car there and then cycling into the City Centre. I don't know how this is enforced so can't advise.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Jul 2021)

Grimston is locked at 9:55pm, if we aren't back by then we're in trouble!
Rawcliffe is the latest closing (23:05) that's just up river from the Station on the water meadow path.
I see Poppleton Park and Ride hasn't re-opened (yet) on the A59.


----------



## Randomnerd (12 Jul 2021)

My place is six miles south along the York to Selby NCN, near Escrick. Parking for several cars. Greater York boundary about half a mile down the road. Thence Skipwith - South Duffield - Howden - etc?
Happy to host if other plans fail or are obstacles
DM if need arises


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Update - did you mean the 6th? It’s a Friday. If you mean Saturday 7th, I can but Al can’t.


Oops, sorry - I was looking at the 2022 calendar!  Saturday the 7th.



Buck said:


> I can do Saturday 7th but don’t change it for me as that would mean @Almartino can’t go and that’s not fair Go with the majority.


Yes, that _would _be unfair. I would only have changed it if all 3 of you could have made it! Stick with July 31st, and see you next time then.



Slioch said:


> Just be aware that the park and ride sites around York have gates which are closed shortly after the last bus arrives. Grimston Bar on a Saturday is allegedly 21:30. Here's a link.https://www.itravelyork.info/park-and-ride/timetables/
> 
> Also, the Askham Bar P&R closes at 20:00, and has additional restrictions in that you can only use it if a) you are paying to use the bus to get into the city centre, or b) are leaving your car there and then cycling into the City Centre. I don't know how this is enforced so can't advise.


Short of something disastrous happening, we would definitely be back by 21:30, as pointed out by Neil while I was typing! We really ought to be back by 20:00 too if we started at (say) 09:00, but getting locked in the car park would be a right pain so Grimston Bar would be a safer bet after all!



neil_merseyside said:


> If I can get the car and I drove down from Darlington I could pick up someone (maybe two if my frame fits the boot) but Leeds station looks hideous to get near, anywhere less busy to pick you up, south of the river and with free parking to allow loading of bikes.


It's nice of you to offer, but you'd be going _well _out of your way! I was hoping that somebody would be heading over from this neck of the woods, or at least from somewhere that I could get to directly on one Northern train.

It's still early, so I'll carry on planning and hope that something turns up!

Assuming that we switch to the Grimston Bar start, there would be a short stretch via the southern university campus to rejoin the 2019 route at the race course, then follow the original route to the cafe stop over the bridge. After lunch take the same route back as in 2019, as far as Murton (just after Stamford Bridge). Julia, Al, and anybody else going to the station could follow the cyclepath used in 2019 back into York. The rest of us would have a short ride back to the P&R from Murton.



Randomnerd said:


> My place is six miles south along the York to Selby NCN, near Escrick. Parking for several cars. Greater York boundary about half a mile down the road. Thence Skipwith - South Duffield - Howden - etc?
> Happy to host if other plans fail or are obstacles
> DM if need arises


That's kind of you. I think we should be fine at Grimston Bar though.

Do you fancy joining us for some (or all) of the ride? We will be passing through Escrick, Skipwith etc.


----------



## Slioch (12 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Assuming that we switch to the Grimston Bar start, there would be a short stretch via the southern university campus to rejoin the 2019 route at the race course



Here's a "cycle-friendly" route which avoids busier roads from Grimston Bar to the Racecourse. It uses mainly existing on & off road cycle paths around the campus, through Heslington, through the "other" part of the campus, across Walmgate Stray, and crossing the Ouse at Millenium Bridge.

Here's a link to the GPX file.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Slioch said:


> Here's a "cycle-friendly" route which avoids busier roads from Grimston Bar to the Racecourse. It uses mainly existing on & off road cycle paths around the campus, through Heslington, through the "other" part of the campus, across Walmgate Stray, and crossing the Ouse at Millenium Bridge.
> 
> Here's a link to the GPX file.
> 
> View attachment 598872


Bits of that are the same as suggested by Cycle Travel but that started off crossing the Hull Rd and then coming back to the university so your version looks better. Different route through the campus, then the same finish. I'll splice your version in!


----------



## Domus (13 Jul 2021)

Sorry July 31 no good for me.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> Sorry July 31 no good for me.


Sorry to hear that. Let's hope that next year is more normal so more rides can be planned and more notice given! 

I tried polling would-be riders for choice of date before one forum ride and it was a bad move. I ended up with a range of dates and had to choose one which only about a quarter of the riders were happy with. It felt like I was saying that some people's choices were more important than others! 

Advanced notice: Brian and I would like to do the Venetian Marina ride in Cheshire again. There is a good chance that it will be on a Saturday in the first half of September so anybody who fancies that one should try to keep the first 2 or 3 Saturdays free for now. We will settle on a date at least a month in advance.


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Jul 2021)

Would love to do this ride again, however I struggle to ride more than 20 miles at the moment due to a health issue. I could probably manage further on a flat ride, but no idea how far.
Enjoy your ride chaps & chappesses. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

Oldfentiger said:


> Would love to do this ride again, however I struggle to ride more than 20 miles at the moment due to a health issue. I could probably manage further on a flat ride, but no idea how far.
> Enjoy your ride chaps & chappesses. 👍


I am sorry that you haven't been able to sort those problems out. I suppose the difficulties in seeing doctors over the past 18 Covid-19 months won't have helped! 

Hopefully, the NHS won't get swamped in coming months after restrictions get lifted next week and somebody comes up with a solution.


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am sorry that you haven't been able to sort those problems out. I suppose the difficulties in seeing doctors over the past 18 Covid-19 months won't have helped!
> 
> Hopefully, the NHS won't get swamped in coming months after restrictions get lifted next week and somebody comes up with a solution.


Thanks for the kind words Colin. I’ve been trying to get fixed via BUPA. Since April I’ve managed one telephone consultation and an MRI scan. Follow up consultation booked for end of this month. Here’s hoping for some progress 🤞


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

First things first... Let's see if any of the remaining Garforth riders who haven't yet declared can make it... @colly, @Soltydog, @Slioch (on lighter bike/less luggage? ), @si_c (probably too much of a trek for you - bad enough from here!)??? (I'll ask Carrie and Kevin but I think they are likely to be booked up.)

I've been checking the train timetables and maps... I think it _is _doable by me on Northern trains***, but I would have to set off before 07:00 and it would be a very long day so I'd prefer to keep the main stop to an hour, and any other stops _fairly _brief. We won't have to rush around like mad things but I'd love to catch the 19:23 home from York. Failing that, the 20:23. The 21:23 would mean me potentially getting home at 23:00 or maybe later so that would be a last resort! The Knaresborough trains back are 19:11, 20:11, and 21:11. That means (ideally) getting back to the station by 19:00, 20:00, or 21:00. 

I reckon that we ought to be able to do the ride in about the time that the Garforth ride took. That would make the 19:00 target a bit tight, but 20:00 should be ok?

I've had a rethink about the start/finish... How about drivers park at Grimston Bar and take @Slioch's short cycle path route to Millennium Bridge; those coming in by rail meet at the station and then ride along the path by the Ouse; the two groups meet up at the Bridge? At the end of the ride we all go into the car park. The rail travellers say goodbye to the drivers, then take the cycle paths back to the station? 

*** @Soltydog - do you have any of the Northern rail vouchers left that you kindly offered us a while back, and if so, would they still valid on July 31st?


----------



## Slioch (13 Jul 2021)

Sorry, but I'll be unable to make it. I'll be too busy drinking my bodyweight in champagne at Goodwood that week 

Millennium Bridge though is a good place to meet up. There's seating on the bridge itself, and people coming from the station can get there relatively traffic-free along the quieter riverside cycle paths, so long as they can avoid the numpties with dog's that York seems to be infested with.


----------



## colly (13 Jul 2021)

No can do I'm afraid.
I'm off on me hols on the 31st.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

colly said:


> No can do I'm afraid.
> I'm off on me hols on the 31st.


Oh well - have fun!


----------



## si_c (13 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the thought @ColinJ, I'm unsure of my calendar for that weekend however a York start for 9am-ish is a little on the early side, and I had a faff with trains getting back on Saturday with TPT, so for the moment I'm all train-ed out.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

si_c said:


> Thanks for the thought @ColinJ, I'm unsure of my calendar for that weekend however a York start for 9am-ish is a little on the early side, and I had a faff with trains getting back on Saturday with TPT, so for the moment I'm all train-ed out.


The proposed Venetian Marina ride in Cheshire in September would be better for you. Brian and would be riding out from Walkden station but the main loop is from Dunham Town, near Altrincham. Start there around 09:30. IIRC, you couldn't make the 2019 version because of an injury?


----------



## Soltydog (13 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *** @Soltydog - do you have any of the Northern rail vouchers left that you kindly offered us a while back, and if so, would they still valid on July 31st?


They expire on 25th  We are due some more after that, but no details as to when/how to obatin them as they are going to be online next time.

Not sure if I'll make the ride yet. I'm at work early Sunday, so the late finish isnt ideal & dont fancy the train ride back from York on late evening trains  I may come & peel off as you return to York, but I'll let you know nearer the time


----------



## battered (14 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> If I can get the car and I drove down from Darlington I could pick up someone (maybe two if my frame fits the boot) but Leeds station looks hideous to get near, anywhere less busy to pick you up, south of the river and with free parking to allow loading of bikes.


Leeds station is OK once you know the parking, otherwise it's hard work. An easier pickup in Leeds is New Pudsey station, near me. Free P&R, loads of free parking. Car park the size of a football stadium. Wrong side of town from the NE though.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2021)

battered said:


> Leeds station is OK once you know the parking, otherwise it's hard work. An easier pickup in Leeds is New Pudsey station, near me. Free P&R, loads of free parking. Car park the size of a football stadium. Wrong side of town from the NE though.


I did think of the stations before Leeds, but that would take Neil even further out of his way, which I wouldn't be happy about. 

It appears that there should be enough Northern trains to choose from. It is only the Transpennine ones that cause problems for cyclists.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2021)

I have put a lot more details in the first post of the thread. I will be updating that again over the next few days.

More riders wanted... sign up below!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

I have now added detailed GPX route files to the original post.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jul 2021)

Top work on the route, Colin.

I think last time we may have made a left just before the bridge where your last right is now.

That took us on a short loop which wouldn't have mattered, except it involved a long climb only to immediately drop down again.

I recall you and Andy from Hull struggling on that climb on your singlespeeds.

I thought at first Andy had dropped back to pace you up, which would have been sensible and just the sort of thing he would do.

But he told me later he was suffering from lack of grunt, same as you.

From memory, our finishing times have varied quite a bit, year on year, as might be expected.

I think the last time we rolled back into York it was either just before or after 7pm.

Your 8pm target should be easily achieved, barring any mechanical alarms or excursions.

If for some reason you are well behind when you reach the bridge, one option would be to use the refreshment trailer in the car park on the north side.

Shame to miss the bridge crossing, but I reckon it would buy you a good half hour or more.

Riders would also be guaranteed a hot food option, the service of which gets a bit cranky in the other place much after 1.30pm.

By the by, my ongoing er, 'health issues' mean it would not be wise for me to attempt the ride this time.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Top work on the route, Colin.


I just nudged *cycle.travel* towards my choice of route and it filled in the details for me! 



Pale Rider said:


> I think last time we may have made a left just before the bridge where your last right is now.
> 
> That took us on a short loop which wouldn't have mattered, except it involved a long climb only to immediately drop down again.
> 
> ...


Ah, I think that hill is still in. It is the climb of Elloughton Hill just before Welton.

Cycle.travel has a strong preference for avoiding traffic so _it _selected the hill, which is up a quieter road. TBH, it _was _a bit of a 'grunt'! The easier alternative is to use Welton Low Road. That is a busier road, but not exactly a motorway. I think I will spare my legs and amend the route to go that way for a change!



Pale Rider said:


> From memory, our finishing times have varied quite a bit, year on year, as might be expected.
> 
> I think the last time we rolled back into York it was either just before or after 7pm.
> 
> Your 8pm target should be easily achieved, barring any mechanical alarms or excursions.


Yes, I think 7pm would be pushing our luck, but I'd be disappointed not to get back to the station by 8pm.



Pale Rider said:


> If for some reason you are well behind when you reach the bridge, one option would be to use the refreshment trailer in the car park on the north side.
> 
> Shame to miss the bridge crossing, but I reckon it would buy you a good half hour or more.
> 
> Riders would also be guaranteed a hot food option, the service of which gets a bit cranky in the other place much after 1.30pm.


I think it would be a _HUGE _shame to miss the double bridge crossing, given that it is the main reason for heading down there in the first place! I'd rather miss out on hot food than the bridge.



Pale Rider said:


> By the by, my ongoing er, 'health issues' mean it would not be wise for me to attempt the ride this time.


I thought that might be the case. Get as well as you can, as soon as you can, and hopefully you will make it out on another forum ride one day.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

I have updated the route to the easier road up to Welton. (The profile and map still show the old way because it isn't worth the effort for me to change them. If I hadn't told you, I doubt that you would even have noticed! ]


----------



## videoman (16 Jul 2021)

Hi Colin, just wondered if this ride was going ahead on 31st July if you had enough people interested. My problem is I live 120 miles away from York and would need to organise travelling to and from.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2021)

videoman said:


> Hi Colin, just wondered if this ride was going ahead on 31st July if you had enough people interested. My problem is I live 120 miles away from York and would need to organise travelling to and from.
> Cheers
> Alan


Hi Alan.

I certainly intend the ride to go ahead on the 31st! At the moment 3 or 4 other riders have said that they might join me. It will go ahead with just us if necessary, but I am hoping that a few more riders will sign up. I have asked my pals Carrie and Kevin if they would like to come along again (they came on the recent Garforth ride) but they haven't decided yet.

120 miles is a pretty long distance to travel for a forum ride! I have done that kind of distance to take part in a few forum rides and audax events, but I combined those trips with family visits in the Midlands.


----------



## neil_merseyside (17 Jul 2021)

Only 2 downloads showing now instead of previous three. I think outbound is missing, but as I'm on mobile not sure.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Only 2 downloads showing now instead of previous three. I think outbound is missing, but as I'm on mobile not sure.


Oops - well spotted!

I deleted the original but forgot to upload the edited version. I have done now.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2021)

The main gpx files I already uploaded are detailed ones with lots of trackpoints. My old Garmin Etrex won't work with them so I have slimmed the files down to below its 500 trackpoint limit. If anybody has similarly ancient technology, you probably want to use those instead. I have attached those below. (I won't put them in the first post in case somebody loads them by mistake. They would still work, but the detailed routes conform to the path of the road better, rather than approximating to it with just a few hundred straight line segments.)

While I was simplifying the file for the outbound route I noticed that cycle.travel had inserted a very curious loop in the road at Newport, immediately over the Market Weighton canal. I have absolutely no idea why it did that... We will skip the loop and carry on heading NE!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2021)

I _STILL _haven't tracked down the funny noises that my singlespeed bike was making on the Garforth century ride! I have another bike for backup but the singlespeed is ideal for this route so I'd prefer to use it.

Let's hope that it stays sunny and dry but cools down by 8-10 degrees by the end of the month...

It would be nice to get at least another 2 or 3 riders to join us... _*Don't be shy - sign up below for this Bridge-tastic experience!*_


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2021)

My bike is _a lot _quieter now!

The orderly queue that you lot are forming is somewhat _too _orderly... 

Feel free to jump in at any time to add your name to the rider list, which currently consists of:

ColinJ
@neil_merseyside
My pal Carrie is a maybe??
@Julia9054 and Al
@Soltydog mid-ride??
@videoman??


----------



## videoman (23 Jul 2021)

Hi Colin,
Think I will have to leave this one this time as at the moment we only have one car and my wife has been working weekends as a clinical assessor at a large vaccination centre which is 9 miles from home.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Domus (23 Jul 2021)

Would love to but meet up with some old friends in Cumbria had already been arranged. 
Maybe you famous Glasson Dock ride.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2021)

videoman said:


> Hi Colin,
> Think I will have to leave this one this time as at the moment we only have one car and my wife has been working weekends as a clinical assessor at a large vaccination centre which is 9 miles from home.
> Cheers
> Alan


That's a shame, Alan - maybe next time?



Domus said:


> Would love to but meet up with some old friends in Cumbria had already been arranged.
> Maybe you famous Glasson Dock ride.


I may well do the Glasson Dock ride again later this year if I can fit it in. Before that though, there is other business... 

I have a note in my diary to contact @Sea of vapours tomorrow about a ride that we hope to organise in the Forest of Bowland. We had planned the route for 2020 but Covid-19 put a stop to it then.

If the FoB ride goes ahead it would probably be on August 14th or 21st. It is a hilly route and I definitely would _NOT_ be doing that one on singlespeed - I would be using all 30 gears on my best bike!

I also plan to do the Cheshire ride again, probably in September - 100 miles from Walkden or 120 km from Dunham Town. That is another flattish route suitable for my singlespeed bike.


----------



## videoman (24 Jul 2021)

Hi Colin,
I will keep looking on the forum to see if there are any future rides I can do.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2021)

Hi @ColinJ 
Really sorry, I know that Al and I were just about the only confirmed definites for this ride but we are going to have to cry off. Al’s elderly father is very ill, Al’s brother has gone on holiday so we need to be on hand to care for his dad. For some dumb reason they won’t admit him to hospital despite the state he is in. 
Really sorry, I was looking forward to this ride too. I can’t see us being able to get out for a whole day unless things improve.


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Jul 2021)

Is the ride down to just three now? I'm guess you might want to postpone or cancel? I've no tickets or anything booked yet, and not even travelling up to see family in Darlington until Thursday and happy to cancel that 😉


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Hi @ColinJ
> Really sorry, I know that Al and I were just about the only confirmed definites for this ride but we are going to have to cry off. Al’s elderly father is very ill, Al’s brother has gone on holiday so we need to be on hand to care for his dad. For some dumb reason they won’t admit him to hospital despite the state he is in.


Oh dear, I hope Al's dad will be ok!



neil_merseyside said:


> Is the ride down to just three now? I'm guess you might want to postpone or cancel? I've no tickets or anything booked yet, and not even travelling up to see family in Darlington until Thursday and happy to cancel that 😉


I haven't bought my rail tickets yet so I _could_ postpone... @Buck said that he could make the 7th August and maybe @Domus and a few others might also be able to? My pal Carrie was planning to drive to York in her campervan for a long weekend, but if she is free on the 7th, that might be ok for her. She probably has to sort dog-sitting out. I'll ring her shortly to see how she would feel about a 1 week delay. I just tried Carrie but she is on the phone to someone else. I'll try again later.



Julia9054 said:


> Hi @ColinJ
> Really sorry, I was looking forward to this ride too. I can’t see us being able to get out for a whole day unless things improve.


Obviously, things might not be any better a week later but would Al's brother be back by then and able to give you both a day off your caring duties? 

*PS I just remembered that you had already said that Al couldn't make the 7th! Who could make the 14th? It would be good to get at least 5 or 6 people to turn out so I'm happy to be flexible with the date. I can't make the 21st because that is the Forest of Bowland ride.*


----------



## Domus (27 Jul 2021)

Weekend of the 7th no good for me, weekend of 14th clear but as I'm doing Friday Night ride the weekend after I may be pushing it for a day pass.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> Weekend of the 7th no good for me, weekend of 14th clear but as I'm doing Friday Night ride the weekend after I may be pushing it for a day pass.


Promise you will stay home for the last weekend of the month...?


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Jul 2021)

I can do 7th but not the 14th, and I can't do FoB either - but it's probably too hilly for this flatlander anyway ☹️.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2021)

I can do the 7th but Al has to go to a wedding that day. We can both do the 14th. 
Arrange the date around others rather than us though, the way things are at the moment, anything could have happened by then.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Another reason why a delay might be a good idea... Both the BBC and the Met Office are forecasting a 15 km/hr headwind (or cross-headwind) for the return leg on July 31st. At the speed that we would be riding that equates to roughly _*doubling *_the required effort!  Alternatively, we would be riding about 8 km/hr slower for the same effort, which would make it a slog to get back into York at a reasonable time.

How about delaying the ride by 1 week to 7th August? Then there would be me, Carrie and Neil. Julia and @Buck might join us, and it would potentially open up the ride to others who couldn't make the 31st. And we might avoid that return headwind!


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Jul 2021)

Weeks delay fine by me, no guarantee wind will be better though!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

Ok, let's change it to August 7th and see how many we can get to turn out then. Fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

In case you haven't spotted the change of date... @Buck, @colly, @Slioch, @Soltydog, @videoman (if that weekend is any better for you, though it sounds like it won't be?) - can any of you make the 7th August instead?

It would be great if a few more riders would sign up for this ride. Yes, it is a long day in the saddle, but the terrain is very forgiving and you get to do a spectacular bridge crossing twice! 

Post below if you intend to join _The Bridge Crew_...


----------



## colly (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> In case you haven't spotted the change of date... @Buck, @colly, @Slioch, @Soltydog, @videoman (if that weekend is any better for you, though it sounds like it won't be?) - can any of you make the 7th August instead?
> 
> It would be great if a few more riders would sign up for this ride. Yes, it is a long day in the saddle, but the terrain is very forgiving and you get to do a spectacular bridge crossing twice!
> 
> Post below if you intend to join _The Bridge Crew_...


I had just this second seen the change of date but I'll not be back until the Saturday evening on the 7th. FoB on the 21st looks like a goer at this stage at least.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

colly said:


> I had just this second seen the change of date but I'll not be back until the Saturday evening on the 7th.


Ooh, near miss... That's a pity!



colly said:


> FoB on the 21st looks like a goer at this stage at least.


I hope you do make that one. It's looking good. There are a couple of sections that I haven't ridden before.

Are you going to update the 70 birthday presents thread? We are all curious to see what came next!


----------



## colly (27 Jul 2021)

''Are you going to update the 70 birthday presents thread? ''

I will. I'll do it tomorrow and I'll update it a few days at a time.


----------



## Buck (27 Jul 2021)

At the minute the 7th is a no from me. I’m now supposed to be catching up with some friends. If this doesn’t go ahead then I‘ll update on here.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

I have a feeling that this is going to end up a 3-rider ride...!


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I have a feeling that this is going to end up a 3-rider ride...!


Cancel it completely is obviously an option? That's a bit sad I know but it really seems rather a waste of all your organising if it only benefits 2 of us (and you). I know the long days are running away from us so it might not be this year but it's then ready for late spring.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Cancel it completely is obviously an option? That's a bit sad I know but it really seems rather a waste of all your organising if it only benefits 2 of us (and you). I know the long days are running away from us so it might not be this year but it's then ready for late spring.


Well, it gets me out of the house... I might as well get another long ride in while I can. Especially after the hassle I had fixing my noisy singlespeed bike ready for this ride! 

It will take place again next year anyway so those who miss out this time can join us next time.

I am surprised that more people are not interested though. I suppose that a lot of families have not been able to have a decent holiday for 18 months and will be taking them about now; maybe that's a factor?


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jul 2021)

I can't make the 7th or 14th  I'm in the Peak District on the 7th & working the 14th. But the weather isn't looking great for this Saturday, so I may take it as an ideal time to visit my parents on my days off 👍


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2021)

I'm in for the 7th (barring family disasters!)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

And now Carrie is trying to find a dog-sitter for the 7th! She has one for this weekend so we are going to do a local ride.

I'm sure that it didn't used to be this difficult to find dates that suited people...? 

Actually, I remember organising a forum ride once where _NOBODY _joined me... I ended up doing it as _Colin-no-mates_! There have been a few rides where there were only 2 or 3 of us.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, I remember organising a forum ride once where _NOBODY _joined me


This happened to me on my one and only attempt to organise a forum ride. Something to do with a train strike as I recall. Al and I went by ourselves


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> This happened to me on my one and only attempt to organise a forum ride. Something to do with a train strike as I recall. Al and I went by ourselves


Oh, I think that I remember that one.

Hopefully, things will be pretty much back to normal (in the UK, at least!) by the start of 2022 and we can get back to doing multiple well-attended forum rides every year.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2021)

Thunderstorms are now forecast by the Met Office for the York/Hull area on Saturday afternoon... 

It looks like we might have dodged a bullet (or a lightning bolt) by postponing by a week! (The BBC forecast doesn't yet mention thunderstorms, but is also looking wetter day by day.)

We got caught out in a storm like that in 2016. We could see the storm brewing up from the cafe stop and after coming back over the bridge it got so dark that all the cars had their headlights switched on.


----------



## neil_merseyside (29 Jul 2021)

What could possibly go wrong with some lightning on a tall structure with metal cabling... Dodged indeed.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We got caught out in a storm like that in 2016. We could see the storm brewing up from the cafe stop and after coming back over the bridge it got so dark that all the cars had their headlights switched on.



I recall entering the bridge car park dry and leaving it soaking wet - one of the heaviest storms I've experienced.

We used to to turn right out of the car park and dip under a road bridge.

The road was already flooded to a depth of a few inches which must have happened in a couple of minutes.

On another edition we got a severe dousing somewhere after Goole.

I recall sheltering, possibly with you and Brian, in an open fronted garage.

Slightly unusual in that the linked house appeared to be on the other side of the road.

Heavy rain and this ride do seem to go together, although given the time of year we do it, it's usually 'warm' rain with very little wind.

One wet stretch was bordering on the agreeable, cool and refreshing, and I dried soon after it stopped raining.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2021)

It looks like they might be getting some more of it today.

I'm doing a local ride with Carrie soon. It isn't fantastic over here but hopefully we won't get anything worse than some wind and drizzle.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Cancel it completely is obviously an option? That's a bit sad I know but it really seems rather a waste of all your organising if it only benefits 2 of us (and you). I know the long days are running away from us so it might not be this year but it's then ready for late spring.


Sorry, but the forecast is looking really unappealing for Saturday - wet and windy all day. I don't want to spend all day out in that!

I think we have a choice - see if we have any more luck on a later Saturday, _OR _just give up on the idea this time and do it next spring?

How many of you would be free and interested in doing the ride on the 14th or the 28th? (I am doing the Forest of Bowland ride on the 21st so the next available date for me after the 14th would be the 28th.) If we wanted to try September we might run out of daylight hours on the way back unless we started an hour earlier and that could mean a crazily early start for me.


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Aug 2021)

I agree about the weather being diabolical and that the ride probably needs postponing/cancelling as whilst I can cycle a hundred miles I don't want to be swimming it. Sadly I can't do any of those August dates .
September sunsets go from 9pm down to 8pm (+/- 5mins) so barring mechanicals isn't that bad for finish, well as long as Saltydog isn't thinking of cycling home , sunrise is a pretty reasonable 6am on last Saturday of Sept.
I can probably do some September Saturdays with negotiation with 'the management'.
Your ride, your rules, your call.
As ever thanks for trying.


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Aug 2021)

Weather does look a bit grim. Al and I can do the 14th but not the 28th as we are away camping. 
Nothing planned for September as yet. Thanks for trying, Colin - happy with whatever you decide


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

Okay, let's have a think about doing it on 4th September shall we?

Maybe we could get a few more people interested for that date. Carrie definitely won't be free because she is off to France/Spain, Covid-permitting.


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Aug 2021)

I can't do September 4th as we're away in St Andrews (covid permitting).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

I've a feeling that the ride may not happen this year... 

It's a really long day for me, involving getting up before 05:00 and potentially not getting home until after 22:00 so it is better if the weather is pleasant and there is a good turnout, otherwise it is very tempting not to bother! 

Who could make _*11th*_ September?


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Who could make _*11th*_ September?


We can. 
Is there a Leeds to Scarborough forum ride this year? That’s usually in September


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> We can.
> Is there a Leeds to Scarborough forum ride this year? That’s usually in September


Oh, I'd forgotten that one! 

I tell you what - if the Scarborough ride is on, then let's skip the bridge ride this time. I'll post at the end of the last Scarborough ride thread and see if there are any plans for it this year.


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Aug 2021)

Not sure, we are returning from St Andrews on the Friday and my wife may have a cunning plan I'm not party to yet...


----------



## Julia9054 (9 Aug 2021)

I'm currently in a micropub in Beverley!
Al's brother has taken over grumpy old person duties and, inspired by this ride, we decided to cycle to Beverley and stay the night. Cycling back tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> I'm currently in a micropub in Beverley!
> Al's brother has taken over grumpy old person duties and, inspired by this ride, we decided to cycle to Beverley and stay the night. Cycling back tomorrow



Say hello to Beverley for me, that is my home town


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2021)

It looks like the Scarborough ride isn't going to happen this time, so let's try again with this one?

I had travel problems (a cancelled train) on yesterday's forum ride which should result in me getting a free return ticket for Northern trains. If so, hopefully that would be in time for a rescheduled Humber Bridge ride.



neil_merseyside said:


> September sunsets go from 9pm down to 8pm (+/- 5mins)


Unfortunately, you are out by an hour - they will be 19:54 on September 1st, 19:29 on the 11th, and 18:42 on the 30th - *Sunrise/Sunset times*!

19:29 might involve a short stint in the dark, but not too long. If we do the ride _*BRING LIGHTS*_!

Okay, last chance for this year... 11th September - who fancies it, and is free? 

I'll run through the thread and make a tag list... @Buck, @Julia9054, @neil_merseyside, @Slioch, @Domus, @colly, @Soltydog, @videoman?

I'll ask Carrie if she can make it.

Let's say that the ride will go ahead subject to:

acceptable weather conditions (not raining hard all day; winds manageable)
trains running normally (so I can get to York and back)
3+ riders joining me


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2021)

Count us in


----------



## colly (24 Aug 2021)

I have checked with my social secretary and it seems I have some white space.  So I will tag along.


----------



## Domus (24 Aug 2021)

Number 3 grandchild is overnighting for the first time that weekend. Sorry


----------



## Buck (24 Aug 2021)

Sorry, we are away that weekend and the week after most likely helping eldest move to the wrong side of the Pennines!


----------



## neil_merseyside (24 Aug 2021)

It's the day after our holiday in St Andrews so is a bit of a challenge logistically but I should be there!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2021)

Great (for those who _can _make it) - we look like having enough riders! 

For those who _can't_ make this ride, watch out for others before we get to the depressing end of autumn. I might organise a hilly local 100 km ride; if any of you fancy a day out in this lumpy area, let me know.


----------



## Soltydog (26 Aug 2021)

I'm on an early shift , but won't know my hours until a few days before. There's a chance I could meet enroute somewhere depending on my hours, I'll let you know nearer the time 👍


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I'm on an early shift , but won't know my hours until a few days before. There's a chance I could meet enroute somewhere depending on my hours, I'll let you know nearer the time 👍


Fingers crossed! 

I just texted Carrie to see if she might be free on the 11th. I think that she plans to be on holiday in Europe but who knows about the Covid-19 situation weeks in advance?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just texted Carrie to see if she might be free on the 11th. I think that she plans to be on holiday in Europe but who knows about the Covid-19 situation weeks in advance


She _IS_ off on her travels before the 11th. She hopes that we have a good ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2021)

Will I need a machete or ropes?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Will I need a machete or ropes?


Well, we hope to tackle a short stretch of the Trans Pennine Trail along the north bank of the Humber, so... it might be a sensible precaution!


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, we hope to tackle a short stretch of the Trans Pennine Trail along the north bank of the Humber, so... it might be a sensible precaution!


Hovercraft might be handy as some bits had serious mud last time I did it - to be fair it was a while ago. 
<Goes off and looks that up> EEK it was 15 years ago!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Hovercraft might be handy as some bits had serious mud last time I did it - to be fair it was a while ago.
> <Goes off and looks that up> EEK it was 15 years ago!


We did it last time after a dry spell and it was ok, but if it is likely to be dodgy this time we can forget it and use the part of the route that we will be returning by (in reverse, obviously).


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> We did it last time after a dry spell and it was ok, but if it is likely to be dodgy this time we can forget it and use the part of the route that we will be returning by (in reverse, obviously).


So it hasn't been improved in 15 years  
Mind you the hub deep section at the liverpool end (of TPT) still doesn't drain but it is now has tarmacced craters 😄


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> So it hasn't been improved in 15 years
> Mind you the hub deep section at the liverpool end (of TPT) still doesn't drain but it is now has tarmacced craters 😄


It was kind of powdery/gravelly from what I recall. Fine when dry, but might get messy after a lot of rain?


----------



## neil_merseyside (27 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It was kind of powdery/gravelly from what I recall. Fine when dry, but might get messy after a lot of rain?



We did the TPT over 4 days and sadly it rained for 3 days, but even sadder was it was actually 3x24hr periods and as this period started at lunchtime on our first day it therefore didn't stop until lunchtime on our last day! So to be fair that path at the end may have had 72hrs of rain. 
This ride is when I realised 'soaked to the skin' wasn't just a phrase but actually a thing, and despite wearing goretex I got wet as I generate more 'vapour' than can goretex can clear


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2021)

Yikes - what a nightmare!

I certainly won't feel like doing the ride on the 11th if it were going to be 10+ hours of squelching... 

There is nothing to stop us avoiding the TPT if we think its surface is probably going to be waterlogged.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2021)

*** (A good excuse to bump the thread up the list! ) ***

I just got an email from Northern (trains) accepting my claim for compensation after they cancelled my train home from my last forum ride... 

I will be getting a free return ticket which I will use to and from York providing that it arrives in time. If it is late getting to me, then I will just have to squeeze another remote forum ride in while we still have decent weather and enough hours of daylight.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Sep 2021)

I'm working until 3pm, so looks like I'll miss you guys. You should be on your way back to York before I'm done  
🤞for next year


----------



## ColinJ (7 Sep 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I'm working until 3pm, so looks like I'll miss you guys. You should be on your way back to York before I'm done
> 🤞for next year


Shame, but yes - see you next time!

The forecast for Saturday is currently looking pretty good - sunny spells, dry, warm but not _too_ hot. A cross/tailwind to help us on the way out but a nagging cross/headwind on the return leg making that slower and harder than it would otherwise have been. I'm definitely bringing lights in case we are still out around sunset.

No sign of my rail voucher yet but NR did say that it could take up to 10 working days for it to arrive, and this Friday will only be 6 or 7. I'm not sure why it takes that long. I would have thought that as soon as it was authorised it would have been put in the post and would only take a couple of days to get here.

So it looks like 5 riders then... Me, @Julia9054 & Al, @colly, and @neil_merseyside?

Other riders welcome though. We might not have too many more opportunities for long, flat, sunny rides this year, especially not with twice over a whacking great big suspension bridge, so don't be shy - sign up below!


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Sep 2021)

Looking forward to it, @ColinJ


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Sep 2021)

Just spoken to my friend Richard who would like to join us if that’s ok


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Just spoken to my friend Richard who would like to join us if that’s ok


Great - 6 is a better number of riders than 5! 

Anybody who is happy to do the distance at an average speed of around 19 kph/12 mph and whose bike is also up to the task is welcome. 

My bike is much quieter than it was on the Garforth ride, except for the front brake being very loud when braking hard. It is now excellent at getting Kamikaze pedestrians to leap back off the road!  (I think that I bought from a slightly iffy batch of brake blocks because the same problem has developed on a second bike after changing the blocks on that.)


----------



## neil_merseyside (8 Sep 2021)

My train ticket is booked, should arrive York at 8:28


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> My train ticket is booked, should arrive York at 8:28


I am still waiting for my rail voucher but if it doesn't arrive by Friday afternoon I'll pay for my ticket and use the voucher another time.

My train to Leeds should arrive at 08:00 so I'm hoping to catch the 08:18 from Leeds, arriving in York at 08:49. 

If the train from Tod to Leeds is delayed but by no more than 20 minutes or so, then I should be able to catch the 08:30 to York, arriving at 09:00, so I would be a few minutes late at the front of the station. 

I will post quick updates below on Saturday morning reporting my travel progress/any problems.


----------



## Venod (8 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I am still waiting for my rail voucher but if it doesn't arrive by Friday afternoon I'll pay for my ticket and use the voucher another time.



Don't know if its still running Colin, but Northern had a £1 offer for anywhere on their Network.

https://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/19532487.train-tickets-quid---northern-launches-1-flash-sale/


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2021)

Venod said:


> Don't know if its still running Colin, but Northern had a £1 offer for anywhere on their Network.
> 
> https://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/19532487.train-tickets-quid---northern-launches-1-flash-sale/


Thanks - I just checked and that sale is finished but I subscribed *HERE* for notifications of any future sales, competitions etc.


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2021)

Looks like I'm not going to make it on Saturday.

My back has decided to play up. (I've been here before unfortunately) I have an appointment with the chiropractor to ease things off but not until Monday. There is an outside chance that things will improve with me being careful and some gentle stretching etc but even then it's unlikely I will risk it. I really don't want to get 50 miles from home I have my back go into a spasm. I would be well and truely f***ed.

Sorry to cry off at the last minute. It's a good ride and I'm sure you will all enjoy it. 

Until the next time then.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2021)

colly said:


> Looks like I'm not going to make it on Saturday.
> 
> My back has decided to play up. (I've been here before unfortunately) I have an appointment with the chiropractor to ease things off but not until Monday. There is an outside chance that things will improve with me being careful and some gentle stretching etc but even then it's unlikely I will risk it. I really don't want to get 50 miles from home I have my back go into a spasm. I would be well and truely f***ed.
> 
> ...


Aargh - As a fellow sufferer I know exactly what that feels like - not good! 

On the way out there are actually some bailout options - train back to York from Selby, and beyond that, train to Selby from Howden, Gilberdyke and Brough. Beyond that train from Hessle or (North) Ferriby to Brough.

If your back seized up at the cafe stop you'd maybe need a taxi to even get you to Hessle station...

On the return leg, once you are some distance from Hessle there are no rail options so you'd need a long expensive taxi trip to York!

I don't think that I would take the chance...
I know it is still a few weeks away but it looks like I won't see you again until after your big date, so... _*HAPPY 70TH BIRTHDAY!*_


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh - As a fellow sufferer I know exactly what that feels like - not good!
> 
> On the way out there are actually some bailout options - train back to York from Selby, and beyond that, train to Selby from Howden, Gilberdyke and Brough. Beyond that train from Hessle or (North) Ferriby to Brough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin I will enjoy the party on the Saturday before. (especially the bouncy castle) and I need my back to be in good fettle for that.
Now you have reminded me I'll post some more pics from the 69 presents


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

My voucher _DID _arrive today, but it is for a single journey _NOT _a return. It would only save me 20p tomorrow because I would still have to buy another single to get home so I will save it for a future one-way journey***. I've just bought return tickets for tomorrow and will nip down to the station to get them in an hour or two so I don't have to do it in the morning.

Let's have a think about the TPT along the river to the bridge. I don't think they've had too much rain there over the past couple of days so it should be ok, but if you'd all rather stick to the roads and roadside paths to the bridge then I'd be fine with that.

Make sure that you have plenty of pressure in your tyres! The cycle path out of York was broken up by big tree roots the last couple of times that I rode along it and it would be easy to get a snakebite puncture on one of those bumps.

The forecast seems to have settled. Blustery cross-tailwind out, blustery cross-headwind back. I think the return leg will be slow and hard work, so getting back before sunset could be tight. _BRING LIGHTS! _

See you in the morning. I will post a message below when I am on the train from Tod and another as I leave Leeds. Or updates if there are problems.




*** PS @colly... I have something in mind, which may appeal to you. I will use my ticket to go to Dent, via Leeds, then ride back to Todmorden via Settle. If you fancied joining me, you could catch the train from Leeds, and at the end of the day catch a second train back from Todmorden?

I am thinking of next spring, after the clocks go forward and to pick a long, sunny day.


----------



## colly (10 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> My voucher _DID _arrive today, but it is for a single journey _NOT _a return. It would only save me 20p tomorrow because I would still have to buy another single to get home so I will save it for a future one-way journey***. I've just bought return tickets for tomorrow and will nip down to the station to get them in an hour or two so I don't have to do it in the morning.
> 
> Let's have a think about the TPT along the river to the bridge. I don't think they've had too much rain there over the past couple of days so it should be ok, but if you'd all rather stick to the roads and roadside paths to the bridge then I'd be fine with that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. 
Let me know the mileages and ill consider riding back home rather than the train.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2021)

colly said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> Let me know the mileages and ill consider riding back home rather than the train.


104 km/65 miles, Dent to Tod.

It wouldn't really be a fun ride back from Tod to NE Leeds though unless you took a very long and strenuous detour! 

Gargrave would be at 60 km/37miles, after the 2 biggest hills of the day. You could opt to head east on the Leeds-Liverpool canal towpath or scenic roads from there?


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

Train left Todmorden on time. 

Northern Great with bikes. Space already taken by 2 other bikes. Cheerful guard said to put mine wherever I could. And he called me 'sir' when asking to see my ticket!


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Train left Todmorden on time.
> 
> Northern Great with bikes. Space already taken by 2 other bikes. Cheerful guard said to put mine wherever I could. And he called me 'sir' when asking to see my ticket!


I'm on platform at Darlo waiting on LNER 8:02 ' Sir' so a civilised guard, is that allowed? I expect guard to be thinkingt cur and just pronounced it better


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

York train on adjacent platform to one I arrived on - very handy! 

Train just left Leeds. See y'all soon at front of the station.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Sep 2021)

As a reluctant non-starter, I hope this one is going well.

If on schedule, you will be tucking into a decent (but not cheap) lunch at the cafe beside the bridge about now.

If you aren't there yet, there will be no hot food (again).

The next bit is my least favourite.

The few miles after the bridge always feels like hard work to me, no significant hills but a lot of gentle ascent.

Some drizzle forecast later, but hopefully no proper rain.


----------



## colly (11 Sep 2021)

Good one?
You've had a dry day at least.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2021)

On train back from York now. Not much data left on phone. Good ride. Details tomorrow!


----------



## Soltydog (11 Sep 2021)

Was hoping to see you guys on the foreshore as I went past & was ready to give a toot, but I saw no cyclists  (approx 12:15hrs) Hope you all had a good ride


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Sep 2021)

A great ride. Thank you @ColinJ for organising it.


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Sep 2021)

Brilliant day out 108 miles for me, home about 10:15 had a swift G&T and now walking the mutt. 
BUT Rear mudguard stay failed (from buffeting on bike carrier) and at least one stay gave a nasty bite to the rear tyre, it's tubeless so I think I'll try a plug as practice, or else it's an internal patch or maybe scrap it


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

I have a bit more energy now after a decent sleep so I'll post a few more words about our ride...

Sorry - no photos other than the one that Julia has already posted.

The forecasts had been consistent for days so I was confident that it would remain dry, and it _did_. They were also right about the wind conditions - we had a cross/tailwind on our way out and a cross/headwind on our way back. The forecasts I saw described the wind as a '_light breeze_'... Well, it might have felt like a light breeze if sitting on a deckchair in a sheltered garden, but exposed to it on a bike I would describe it as more of a '_blustery wind_'! We were sometimes going along at 25-30 kph (15 to 19-ish mph) on the outward leg and that felt easy. Coming back 20-25 kph (12 to 15-ish mph) felt harder. We had lovely sunshine for much of the ride. I ended up taking my base layer off at the cafe stop because I was getting too warm.

I met @Julia9054, Al and their friend Richard, plus @neil_merseyside at York station shortly after 09:00 and off we went. 

Our route out of the city took us past York racecourse. It looked like there was a park run on, and possibly a car boot sale too. I know that Covid is still going on, but things slowly seem to be going back to where they were pre-pandemic.

We made good progress to Howden where we had a short break and then set off again. It was pleasant riding along with the wind-assistance. We got as far as the village of Newport when there was a loud '_*CRACK!!*_' behind me. If it weren't the sound of a pistol being fired, then somebody had just had a proper blowout. It was the latter... 

Al's rear tube had just gone bang. AFAIK there are only two ways that can happen: (1) You pinch the tube between tyre bead and rim when putting the tyre on, or (2) You get a hole in your tyre big enough for the tube to bulge through. It was case #2. We saw that the sidewall was worn slightly above the wheel rim and there was a small hole in the centre of the worn patch.

Bloody typical! I had been thinking of taking a spare tyre along just in case someone had a tyre failure. Someone had it happen on one of the early Dales forum rides. Unfortunately, I had decided this time that I was already carrying too much and had left the spare at home. What to do now...?

I remembered that there is a bike shop at North Ferriby, about 19 km (12 miles) further along our route. They had kindly fixed my bike _FREE _when my lockring came loose on an earlier Humber Bridge ride. Ok, how to get the bike there...? Either a bodged repair, or a taxi trip. (Or somebody riding there to buy a replacement tyre and bringing it back, but we didn't have enough hours of daylight for that option.) We bodged the tyre...

Al stuck a patch over the inside of the hole in the tyre. I have been carrying a length of duct tape with me on rides for years for just such a bodge repair! I put 2 layers of duct tape on top of the patch. We reinflated the tyre and all seemed good.

Oh, one other thing... We wondered why the tyre had got worn. On inspection we found that one of the rear brake blocks was not quite angled properly. It looked suspiciously like it had probably been rubbing against the tyre. We straightened that out. Off we went.

We got to the bike shop and Al went in to buy a new tyre. They kindly fitted it for him there to save time. Another _FREE _service for a CycleChat rider on a forum ride, so I think they deserve a shout out here... If you want to spend your money in a good bike shop, with friendly, helpful staff, and you are in the Hull area - pay a visit to *Vive le Vélo* in North Ferriby 

From there it is only a short ride to the bridge. We decided to stick to the plan, and go via length of the Trans Pennine Trail sandwiched between the railway line and the river. The surface was ok and there wasn't much standing water. I wouldn't do it in poor conditions though.



Soltydog said:


> Was hoping to see you guys on the foreshore as I went past & was ready to give a toot, but I saw no cyclists  (approx 12:15hrs)


We would have been a bit later than that even without Al's blowout but because of that it was nearer 14:00.

A quick ride over the magnificent bridge, a few turns, and we got to our lunch stop.



Pale Rider said:


> If on schedule, you will be tucking into a decent (but not cheap) lunch at the cafe beside the bridge about now.
> 
> If you aren't there yet, there will be no hot food (again).


We arrived at the Water's Edge visitor centre cafe at about the time that you posted and they were actually still serving hot food this time. I wonder if they are making more of an effort to attract customers in these difficult pandemic times?

We had our '_decent lunches_' and were heading back over the bridge before 15:00.



Pale Rider said:


> The next bit is my least favourite.
> 
> The few miles after the bridge always feels like hard work to me, no significant hills but a lot of gentle ascent.


Well, there is one _fairly _significant hill - from Welton to High Hunsley. It isn't a leg-breaker, but It gives me a good workout on my singlespeed bike.






After the climb there is a rapid descent to South Newbald and then we began the slog back to York. For a while we were sticking together at around 24 kph (15 mph). We were generally heading almost NW towards Stamford Bridge, but the route has twists and turns in it so we kept turning into the westerly wind. NW wasn't too bad, but anything more S of that was hard work.

Neil and Richard seemed to be finding it ok - they gradually rode away from Julia, Al, and me. Eventually, Julia had got a gap on me and Al too and then Al suddenly let out a yelp - _CRAMP! _I said that I would try and catch the others to get them to wait but it soon became clear that I was going to struggle to catch Julia, and _we _would struggle to catch Neil and Richard. The only way it was going to happen was when we were discovered M.I.A.! I finally saw the other 3 get together up ahead and wait at a junction so I rode up to them and told them about Al. We waited a short while and then saw him coming in the distance. He had some food and drink and a paracetamol when he got to us and then we set off again but with a few kph knocked off the speed so as to spare his sore leg.

By then I was starting to feel pretty tired and the last few kms to Stamford Bridge seemed to take a long time. After that we turned SW for the run back into York and that wind _still _hadn't let up... 

The sun was setting. Lights on. The low sun was causing me a few problems so I was having to ride one-handed some of the time and shielding my eyes with the other.

We finally made it back together. Neil left us just as we came into the city to go and get a lift from his wife and the remaining 4 rode back to the station. We had missed our 7-something trains so we went for the 8-somethings instead.



neil_merseyside said:


> Brilliant day out 108 miles for me, home about 10:15 had a swift G&T and now walking the mutt.


I'm glad that you enjoyed it _despite _me wittering on to you a bit too much! 



neil_merseyside said:


> BUT Rear mudguard stay failed (from buffeting on bike carrier) and at least one stay gave a nasty bite to the rear tyre, it's tubeless so I think I'll try a plug as practice, or else it's an internal patch or maybe scrap it


Ooh, that could have led to another nasty blowout! 

Thanks everyone! I'm glad that we finally got the ride done after various delays.

Unless we keep having decent weather until the end of September, I probably won't organise anything else this year. See you next spring, for my first season as an OAP!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2021)

I think I might try and make it up there for next year if you organise another one. I really enjoyed the one we did what must now be a few years ago.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think I might try and make it up there for next year if you organise another one. I really enjoyed the one we did what must now be a few years ago.


I certainly intend to run it again next year, only a bit earlier in the year. I would probably stick with this new run back into the city. It is a bit further than the previous route in, but I found the run back to the station better.

Hmm, I sold the climb short... I don't know why I made the mistake, but I had lopped the last bit off! This is the full profile of it, and I have included the summit and descent too...


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Sep 2021)

Thank you @ColinJ for such a detailed and comprehensive review of the day.
Al would like me to pass on his thanks for everyone's help with the blow out and with cramp. He has had a severe talking to about drinking enough water - this is not the first time as you know! 
Richard would like me to pass on my thanks. He really enjoyed the day despite thinking we might be finished by 3pm! I did explain what sort of ride it would be and this is why, despite being best friends for about a million years, we don't usually go cycling together! 
I certainly felt a lot less trashed than after the Garforth ride so that's progress!


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Sep 2021)

Men fix things!




First class bike shop!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Sep 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Al would like me to pass on his thanks for everyone's help with the blow out and with cramp. *He has had a severe talking to about drinking enough water - this is not the first time as you know!*


Ha ha - yes - as we remarked yesterday, it happened on at least one other occasion when we rode together.

It used to happen to me when I got dehydrated.

I probably could have done with drinking my 4th bottle yesterday but it seemed that the only I times that I remembered to drink were when it wasn't convenient or safe to do so!



Julia9054 said:


> Richard would like me to pass on my thanks. He really enjoyed the day despite thinking we might be finished by 3pm! I did explain what sort of ride it would be and this is why, despite being best friends for about a million years, we don't usually go cycling together!


It was pretty obvious that Richard (and Neil) were comfortable at a higher speed than we were! 

I mentioned elsewhere today that I used to ride flattish imperial centuries in 6 hours but (1) That was years ago, and (2) They weren't chatty rides with fairly long stops - I just cracked on by myself. I'd like to get back to that level of fitness again, but even then the speed wouldn't be appropriate for (most) long forum rides.



Julia9054 said:


> I certainly felt a lot less trashed than after the Garforth ride so that's progress!


Yes, I was thinking that as you powered away from Al and me! 

[You've posted some pics while I have been typing...]

Dear _would-be_ customers of *Vive le Vélo* - as you can see from the boxes in front of the shop, despite global shortages of bikes, it looks like they are still getting deliveries!


----------

